# What have you put your Apple stickers on?



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

The following article from wired.com -- (old) dated Oct 22, 2002 -- made me curious:

Apple's Stickiest Marketing Ploy
http://www.wired.com/news/mac/0,2125,55887,00.html 

Here's some sites that sell 'em, or you could buy a new Mac; however, that'd be a TAD expensive if you need tons.
















http://www.missingbite.com/ http://www.redlightrunner.com/

My bike's going to get the royal treatment this spring. Can't wait for the trails to open up -- gonna take a LONG time because of the massive amount of snow this year. It's all good though -- been great for snowboarding and the like.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

lol... this is a funny story. I'm refraining of putting the Mac sticker on my car for fear that someone may break in and look for my lap - just for the sake that they likely know that I own one. you could say precautionary measures. And on top of that, I want to save it for a really good spot - so I have yet to crack it.


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

I have my Apple Stickers in a great place, 2 on the sides of my PC, and one on my monitor.  , 2 multicoloured ones, and one pure white one.


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

i put one on my water bottle (which i lost  ), and i put one on the cover of my sketch book.

Phil


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Tool Boxes in the shop, beer fridge in the shop, fishing rod case, file cabinets in the office.


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

i've got two window clings in my car, and aboot two dozen stickers (as well as a few magnets) covering the mini-fridge in my bedroom.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

My forehead.

But it fell off after a shower.

I tried other anatomical parts, but it really didn't "show"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Are these "stickers" the Apple logo decals? I still have mine from my purchase of an Apple IIe back in 1983.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Put mine right here!


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i got one on the rear of my car, and another on my fender telecaster guitar case.
...is that your car, mississauga? damn..


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ohenri:
*lol... I'm refraining of putting the Mac sticker on my car for fear that someone may break in and look for my lap*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Me too!


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

I'm a total sticker guerilla.

Here's where I've put them in the many years I've been getting them:

Common places:

-My car
-My truck
-My coffee mug
-My Day-timer
-Canon Scanner

Subversive places:
-Window, Tech office in CSCHAH
-The door to every office I've ever worked in
-On ALL common lab PCs (with "Caution - Intel Inside" sticker)

Really subversive places where I WANT to put them
- Front door, Gateway Country Store (but it closed before I got the chance)
- Front Door, Sony Store
- Any PC-only clone manufacturer
- Car bumper of any Minister, DM or ADM involved in Information Technology (Industry Canada, etc... )

Heh

-SJ.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by daycus maximus:
*...is that your car, mississauga? damn..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
In my dreams!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I lost mine  I saw them then my brother took them somewhere and I have no clue what happened to them, but I'd stick one prominently wherever it needs to be...


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

I have mine on my monitor and on my synth. I still have some more stickers laying around somewhere... but I wouldn't know what to do with them, there is no place worthy that I can think of.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Rainbow Apple on the side of my G3AIO and "living dangerously" on the left rear window of my vehicle.


----------



## GarretC (Dec 1, 2007)

*stickers!*

i have them on all my stuff like tvs, hard drives, bed, desks, speakers and amps, walls, bathroom mirror, or any surface. if i don't have one to put on, i draw one with a marker! i also have a bad habit of doing mac graffiti in public places like today i drew the finder logo huge on a phone booth


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

GarretC said:


> i have them on all my stuff like tvs, hard drives, bed, desks, speakers and amps, walls, bathroom mirror, or any surface. if i don't have one to put on, i draw one with a marker! i also have a bad habit of doing mac graffiti in public places like today i drew the finder logo huge on a phone booth


Great, so now some poor soul has to spend a half hour removing your Apple graffiti. How nice. It's one thing to mark up your own stuff. How about getting some cleaning items and going to the phone booth to do the work before someone else has to?


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*stick this stick*

My wife put one of hers on her filing cabinet and I think mine are somewhere in a drawer. I used to put lots of stickers on the PC box including a fun Tool sticker.

James


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Holy old school thread. 

--

Agreed with HowEver. (Unless 'GarretC' was exaggerating on what he vandalizes.)


----------



## GarretC (Dec 1, 2007)

*yep*

i totally do the graffiti, just because my town hates mac and it pisses people off lol

oh and i also have one of them vintage apples on my megaphone with a big iMegaphone in marker on the side hahahaha (give me a break im 17 and Mac is my life )


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> lol... this is a funny story. I'm refraining of putting the Mac sticker on my car for fear that someone may break in and look for my lap - just for the sake that they likely know that I own one. you could say precautionary measures.


Damn, I was totally going to stick one on my car but this is actually a pretty good point. If not for the sake of my laptop then at least someone would suspect I've got an iPod tucked away somewhere. Even if I never left it in there I'm not sure it's worth the possible busted window. Kinda feel silly thinking about doing it now, especially considering the neighbourhood I park my car in.

** this has got to be a record for resurrecting the oldest thread on ehmac. And I got suckered in to Zombie-posting. XX)


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

The bottom of my garbage can... cuz I'm not that much of a hippy


----------

